# F1...Wild!



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I decided to start a thread to see who is/was into F1.  As you can probably tell from my name/avatar I am in!  If you pst here please let us know when you started enjoying F1, who (driver/team) support, races attended, etc.

I'll start:
I saw the 3 F1 races here in Phoenix (known as the Iceberg GP), but more as something to do and not a true fan.  I did meet Mika Hakkinen, though.  On a lark attended the IndyCar races at PIR in '94 & '95 and met Jacques Villeneuve, talked to him about his car, etc. and was invited to join the group for dinner...I declined.  Followed his career as it entered F1 and enjoyed his great success in '96 and his WDC in '97.  I was also a fan of Mika Hakkinen's.  Not a fan of Schumacher, decided at Jerez '97 (respect his driving skills, but not his sportsmanship).  

When JV left F1 I began to follow Alonso and find him to be a fun driver to watch, especially the way he's able to get the most out of even a dog of a car.  I'm not so stuck on a particular driver or team any longer, but have enjoyed how interesting this season has been.

In addition to the Phoenix races I have also attended the British GP at Silverstone, German at Hockenheim, Canadian at Circuit Gilles Villeneuve (most years since '99), all years of US GP at Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

German GP this weekend.  Practice 1 Webber, Button, Massa.  P2 is starting in less than 2 minutes!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in!

I've been following it since the early 80s.  Alfa Romeo was still running in the series when I started watching. My husband, not much of a TV fan, thought cable was a waste of money until he found the F1 races were on it, LOL!  Then, when we moved, cable was the first thing he wanted hooked up.  

We've been to Monte Carlo twice and to Montreal once and the USGP at Indy twice. My husband went to the USGP back when it was at Watkins Glen in the 60s.  I'm a fan of Ferrari as a marque, but I'm kind of meh about their drivers.  I like Hamilton, but McLaren leaves me cold. (The drivers have to turn their trophies over to McLaren; if they want one to keep they can pay for a copy ) I've always liked Jenson Button, glad he and Brawn are doing well, that's a heck of a story!  Vettel may be my favorite driver right now, but I like all of them.  Even the slowest has skills I can only dream of!

Love it when the championship goes down to the end--I really felt for Massa last season, though I was ecstatic that Hamilton won. I hated watching when Massa realized he hadn't won the championship.  I think the championship will start to tighten up this year as the other teams make adjustments.

Also like all types of road racing--love IndyCar (go Danica!) and have been to the 24 hours of Daytona a dozen times.  We used to drive in lots of club track events at our local track at Summit Point, WV and I've driven a rental car as fast as I could (not that fast, admittedly) on the F1 track at Monza--definitely the highlight of my driving career!

Watching practice now!  Still wondering what the final outcome between FOTA and FIA will be.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess Sebastian Bourdais will be heading back to IndyCar...he's losing his drive after next week?

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm in!... I've driven a rental car as fast as I could (not that fast, admittedly) on the F1 track at Monza--definitely the highlight of my driving career!
> Watching practice now! Still wondering what the final outcome between FOTA and FIA will be.
> Betsy


Don't tell, but I was known to top 200 while on the way from Hockenheim on the Autobahn...in a Volvo! 

FOTA all the way!!! Get rid of Mad Max now!!!

P2 Vettel on top at the moment.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess Sebastian Bourdais will be heading back to IndyCar...he's losing his drive after next week?
> Betsy


I think we might see several drivers out of work and/or tossed around...depending on the new teams.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See. . . .silly me. . . .I thought F1 Wild meant you used the F1 key all the time to get help on the computer.

Shows what I know!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See. . . .silly me. . . .I thought F1 Wild meant you used the F1 key all the time to get help on the computer.
> 
> Shows what I know!


Is that what that key is for


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, was Kubica all hyped to the max after his horrific accident at Montreal and now has fallen into his non-exciting norm or was he really something at one time and is now sucked down by a dog of a BMW car??


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I watch because my hubby is Italian and a die hard Ferrari tifoso.  I give him company since his brothers aren't there and usually tell him I want someone else to win.  I do enjoy it more than the American races that drive around and around and around in the small circle.  Ugh, kinda makes me sick.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> I watch because my hubby is Italian and a die hard Ferrari tifoso. I give him company since his brothers aren't there and usually tell him I want someone else to win. I do enjoy it more than the American races that drive around and around and around in the small circle. Ugh, kinda makes me sick.


Yeah, let's hear it for drivers who can make a left AND a right turn!!! Whenever your hubby goes all Tifosi on you just say 2 words to him...Jerez '97. 

Seriously though, I have a lot of Italian frinds and let me tell you there is nothing like watching F1 with them...especially in Italy!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Yeah, let's hear it for drivers who can make a left AND a right turn!!!


ouch. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't find oval races as exciting as road courses, but having seen the late Dale Earnhardt and other NASCAR boys drive at the 24 Hours of Daytona (road course), I'm of the opinion that great drivers are great drivers.  (I wasn't a fan of Earnhardt, but for sure he could drive).

We watched an F1 race in Italy in the kitchen of the innkeeper we were staying with.  When both Ferraris went out, he left in disgust. 

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm of the opinion that great drivers are great drivers. (I wasn't a fan of Earnhardt, but for sure he could drive).
> We watched an F1 race in Italy in the kitchen of the innkeeper we were staying with. When both Ferraris went out, he left in disgust.
> Betsy


True, there was Andretti (oops, drove F1) and Senna (oops, same)...hahahaha!

What part of Italy is your husband from - Schumi-Ferrarifanland or plain ol' Ferrariland?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband is from the part of Italy called USA (Descendent of the Mayflower, don't you know?), it was AFS_NZ_IT whose husband is from Italy.

[edit to correct my misunderstanding] Mario could drive anything with wheels, Michael was a great oval driver, not as good at road courses, but he did score points with a dog that even Senna wasn't doing well with (by Senna standards).

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My husband is from the part of Italy called USA (Descendent of the Mayflower, don't you know?), it was AFS_NZ_IT whose husband is from Italy.
> Michael was a great oval driver, not as good at road courses, but he did score points with a dog that even Senna wasn't doing well with (by Senna standards).
> Betsy


Ah, so sorry...serves me right for not sleeping all night in order to watch the practice sessions and then not being able to sleep.

Funny you should mention Michael because I was referring to Mario. Hahaha! Hey, maybe Marco is in the future?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I realized that when I re-read your post, and edited mine so I didn't look so dumb, but I'm a HUGE Mario fan, I'll take a picture of the shrine.  Mario could drive anything with wheels. Marco has great natural talent, but doesn't show the same focus as either Mario or Michael yet....

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I realized that when I re-read your post, and edited mine so I didn't look so dumb, but I'm a HUGE Mario fan, I'll take a picture of the shrine. Mario could drive anything with wheels. Marco has great natural talent, but doesn't show the same focus as either Mario or Michael yet....
> 
> Betsy


I've met Mario quite a few times and he was always more than nice & friendly...sorry to say, but Michael was a d*ckhead.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's funny, I've meet people who swore the Unsers were the best people on earth and others who swore they were, well, not.    And people who have met the Andrettis and said they were great and others who felt differently.  When I met Mario and Michael, they seemed nice enough..  Michael is doing a great job as a team owner.  In general, I don't feel I have to like any of these people, as I'm unlikely to spend much time with any of them.    But I can admire what they do professionally!

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See. . . .silly me. . . .I thought F1 Wild meant you used the F1 key all the time to get help on the computer.
> 
> Shows what I know!


me too, until I started reading


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

Wait wait wait are we talking motorcycle or F1? I thought Andretti was the bike guy with the sun and moon helmet, right?  (You can tell what excites me!)  

My hubby is from Lake Como, near Monza.  My brother-in-laws have gone and jumped the fence a couple times.  They camp there for the weekend.  Gotta love Italy.  I am here with my in-laws now.  

The only races that I will actually sit glued to the tv are Monaco and Monza.  
Meg


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's funny, I've meet people who swore the Unsers were the best people on earth and others who swore they were, well, not.  And people who have met the Andrettis and said they were great and others who felt differently. When I met Mario and Michael, they seemed nice enough.. Michael is doing a great job as a team owner. In general, I don't feel I have to like any of these people, as I'm unlikely to spend much time with any of them.  But I can admire what they do professionally!
> Betsy


True, especially in this high-volume media age where athletes & all celebs seem like they are as close as our neighbors. I find, refrequenting several online F1 groups, too much is played into what someone says, what they wear, etc. and not enough on their job...and sometimes I think we care more about the politics of the sport way more than those _in _ the sport.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> Wait wait wait are we talking motorcycle or F1? I thought Andretti was the bike guy with the sun and moon helmet, right? (You can tell what excites me!)
> My hubby is from Lake Como, near Monza. My brother-in-laws have gone and jumped the fence a couple times. They camp there for the weekend. Gotta love Italy. I am here with my in-laws now.
> The only races that I will actually sit glued to the tv are Monaco and Monza.
> Meg


The sun and moon helmet used to be the helmet for MotoGP rider, Valentino Rossi (500cc motorcycles).

Wow, Lake Como...I think I would be more apt to try to find George Clooney than to jump the fence at Monza...although we plan to go to Monza one of these years.

You should watch the F1 race this weekend - it's the German GP at the Nurburgring AND it will be on at noon Sunday on Fox.

Wa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> You should watch the F1 race this weekend - it's the German GP at the Nurburgring AND it will be on at noon Sunday on Fox.


3 PM Eastern Time on Sunday, and the IndyCar race at 1PM.  F1 Qualifying starting in about an hour and a half. Gonna get my walk in first!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good website for racing on TV info:
http://www.tvracer.com/

We have a friend who is a former motorcycle racer. I said, "Doug, I can't watch it, those guys are crazy!" He said "Yes, they are!" LOL! The bike races at the Goodwood Revival in England are fantastic--vintage bikes but the modern riders!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 3 PM Eastern Time on Sunday, and the IndyCar race at 1PM.  F1 Qualifying starting in about an hour and a half. Gonna get my walk in first!
> Betsy


Noon here on Fox. Just watched the 3rd practice - Hamilton on top again.
1. Hamilton 2. Alonso 3. Massa 4. Vettel 5. Webber 6. Raikkonen 7. Trulli 8. Rosberg

Qualifying starts in an hour, but I haven't been to bed yet...stay up & watch (and then hit the sheets) or record and sleep now/watch later


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good website for racing on TV info:
> http://www.tvracer.com/
> We have a friend who is a former motorcycle racer. I said, "Doug, I can't watch it, those guys are crazy!" He said "Yes, they are!" LOL! The bike races at the Goodwood Revival in England are fantastic--vintage bikes but the modern riders!
> Betsy


www.tvracefan.com is also a great Can-Am site for tv listings.

I love to watch everything at Goodwood! And one day we'll do the Goodwood Festival of Speed again. This year Hamilton was supposed to drive Senna's car, but there was a mechanical prob that prevented it. Poor dear.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See. . . .silly me. . . .I thought F1 Wild meant you used the F1 key all the time to get help on the computer.
> 
> Shows what I know!


Yep...That's what I thought...and I live in the Phoenix area and never heard of F!.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> www.tvracefan.com is also a great Can-Am site for tv listings.
> 
> I love to watch everything at Goodwood! And one day we'll do the Goodwood Festival of Speed again. This year Hamilton was supposed to drive Senna's car, but there was a mechanical prob that prevented it. Poor dear.


We've never been to the Festival of Speed but we've been to the Revival three times, the best racing bar none that I've ever seen. And the vintage clothing and air show are the icing on the cake.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Yep...That's what I thought...and I live in the Phoenix area and never heard of F!.


OK, first lesson: It's "F1", not "F!". 

BTW for the record, I have F1Wild as my license plate (hence the lovely avatar) and you would not believe how many, here in Phoenix, ask me what F-eye-Wild is.......F1 is not so common in the USA and way, way not heard of in Metro-Phoenix.

So, where in Phoenix are you, CG?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

AWESOME qualifying session!!!  I'll say no more in case some of you haven't seen it and plan to watch one of the rebroadcasts on SPEED.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We've never been to the Festival of Speed but we've been to the Revival three times, the best racing bar none that I've ever seen. And the vintage clothing and* air show * are the icing on the cake.
> Betsy


The Red Arrows, right? Very cool!! We've also seen them at Silverstone!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> OK, first lesson: It's "F1", not "F!".
> 
> BTW for the record, I have F1Wild as my license plate (hence the lovely avatar) and you would not believe how many, here in Phoenix, ask me what F-eye-Wild is.......F1 is not so common in the USA and way, way not heard of in Metro-Phoenix.
> 
> So, where in Phoenix are you, CG?


I'm in Gilbert (SE side). I'll be looking for your license plate and will beep when I find you.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm in Gilbert (SE side). I'll be looking for your license plate and will beep when I find you.


Oops, I'm in Ahwatukee, but fly (literally) along the 202 all the time!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

We almost bought a house in Ahwatukee when we moved out here 3 years ago but Gilbert won out.  I hang out at Costco ... you can see it from the 202.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> We almost bought a house in Ahwatukee when we moved out here 3 years ago but Gilbert won out. I hang out at Costco ... you can see it from the 202.


(Un)fortunately we're there all the time!!! We'll be looking to buy within the next year...love Ahwatukee with the mountains, etc., but Chandler/Gilbert is very nice, too. I grew up in Scottsdale (Snobsdale), but we like the SE better...and the prices are much better, too!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> (Un)fortunately we're there all the time!!! We'll be looking to buy within the next year...love Ahwatukee with the mountains, etc., but Chandler/Gilbert is very nice, too. I grew up in Scottsdale (Snobsdale), but we like the SE better...and the prices are much better, too!


We live about a mile from the SanTan Mountains. Beautiful view from my patio which is what sold me on the house. I hear you on Scottsdale (sorry if anybody here lives in Scottsdale). I'm going to have to read up on the F1! Love the FBR which I guess is going to be called something else next year.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> We live about a mile from the SanTan Mountains. Beautiful view from my patio which is what sold me on the house. I hear you on Scottsdale (sorry if anybody here lives in Scottsdale). I'm going to have to read up on the F1! Love the FBR which I guess is going to be called something else next year.


We have friends in that area and it is nice & all new - just not the Ahwatukee thing. I used to ride horses all artound Gilbert with best friends, back in the day when Gilbert only had ONE traffic light! With the prices still slipping down we will probably stay, especially with my retired parents here. Love the East Valley!

Any questions about F1 and I will be glad to help. I remember back when my fav driver joined F1 and Ihad to start from scratch. Funny (or not) though, at the time I had stage IV cancer and was undergoing a very potent trial drug (a 2-year daily chemo-type thing), but it gave me the opportunity to become aquainted with computers and learn all about F1 - cool, huh?!!!

FBR? Brawn?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yah...Gilbert sure isn't a one horse town now.  We bought high hre so we aren't going anywhere.  We also bought low and sold high in Boston before we moved here so we  made out on that end.  It is what it is.  We love Phoenix and here to stay.  I even loved the 113 that it reached today.  Floated in the pool all day.  I will check out F1 and if have questions I'll let you know.  
FBR ...golf!!!  Phoenix open, 16th hole.  Love it and can't wait till next year.  
I think there are a few other Phoenix kindlers on here.  Maybe we need to see about a kindle meet up somewhere.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Yah...Gilbert sure isn't a one horse town now. We bought high hre so we aren't going anywhere. We also bought low and sold high in Boston before we moved here so we made out on that end. It is what it is. We love Phoenix and here to stay. I even loved the 113 that it reached today. Floated in the pool all day. I will check out F1 and if have questions I'll let you know.
> FBR ...golf!!! Phoenix open, 16th hole. Love it and can't wait till next year.
> I think there are a few other Phoenix kindlers on here. Maybe we need to see about a kindle meet up somewhere.


I moved her from the Boston area in 197...... Where are you from? I lived in Hanover (South Shore) and The Cape in summers. My parents are from Quincy/Squantum. I was just back last Fall and had a great ime - Fenway, North End, P-Town, Sandwich and everything in between.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm actually from the Buffalo, New York area but we lived in North Andover for 11 years before moving here. The Harold Parker Forest was our backyard..You were the South Shore, we were the North Shore.  Ahwatukee...Gilbert...same thing.    My husband's company had unbelieveable Fenway season ticket seats....we went to a lot of games.  He is actually watching the Reverse of the Curse (for the 100th time) as I type this.  The best Italian food anywhere is the North End...my favorite Masamino's.  Glad I'm not in New England this summer.  Our friends there are at their wits end with all the rain. We're planning to get back there for a visit this fall.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm actually from the Buffalo, New York area but we lived in North Andover for 11 years before moving here. The Harold Parker Forest was our backyard..You were the South Shore, we were the North Shore. Ahwatukee...Gilbert...same thing. My husband's company had unbelieveable Fenway season ticket seats....we went to a lot of games. He is actually watching the Reverse of the Curse (for the 100th time) as I type this. The best Italian food anywhere is the North End...my favorite Masamino's. Glad I'm not in New England this summer. Our friends there are at their wits end with all the rain. We're planning to get back there for a visit this fall.


We're partial to Lucia and of course Mike's Pastry on Hanover St. I took my Irish (yup, really from Ireland Irish) husband to Mass for the first time last year. Of course we had to hit Fenway and scored awesome tickets to the comeback game of the season - season tix holder who wasn't able to go, 20 rows up from the 3rd base/home line. Trailing by seven runs with seven outs left in their season, the Red Sox pulled off the biggest postseason rally since 1929. Boston staved off elimination in the AL championship series with an 8-7 victory over the Tampa Bay Rays on Thursday night when J.D. Drew singled home the winning run with two outs in the ninth. It wa a great ontroduction to Fenway for Stephen and one hell of a partay after!!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

GO RED SOX!!!!!!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Not sure if anyone is following the F1 race this weekend - the Hungarian GP.  There was an accident during qualifying where a large spring came off of one car, was bouncing around on the track, bounced up, hitting Felipe Massa in the head/eye while he was driving full speed.  He immediately lost consciousness, but the car kept going and as the car went off track he came around just enough to brake, but hit the tyre barriers at full speed.  The car was still running while the track marshalls/stewards accessed.  They were able to remove him from the car and before being placed in the ambulance he gave a slight wave.  He was taken to the medical facility and then flown to a hospital/trauma center in Budapest where he underwent brain surgery, removal of bone in his eye socket and was placed in a medically-induced coma.  At the moment he is in intensive care and we hope for the very best.  I'm not sure if his wife, who is pregnant with their 1st child, was there, as she normally is along with his father.  We expect more news tomorrow before the race.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See. . . .silly me. . . .I thought F1 Wild meant you used the F1 key all the time to get help on the computer.
> 
> Shows what I know!


I swear I thought your user name was also to do with the F1 key. I am not familiar with these races but from this thread they sound like good fun!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't even know what he F1 key is for.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I don't even know what he F1 key is for.


LOL I don't know either but I assumed you did and I also assumed it was one of your favorite buttons


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I don't even know what he F1 key is for.





koolmnbv said:


> LOL I don't know either but I assumed you did and I also assumed it was one of your favorite buttons


Usually, it's what you press for "help".


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Have any of you read The Art of Racing In the Rain?  It gives a little insight into the world of car racing, (which I knew nothing about) so I thought I would just mention it for you Kindle race fans.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

The footage from Felipe's on-board camera is all over YouTube et. al. It's not pretty 

Then again, miracles happen: Formula1.com is reporting that Massa is doing well, albeit in an induced coma to facilitate his recovery from surgery.

Read on http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2009/7/9677.html


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

We've been watching the insider's news for information.  Ferrari is not known for saying anything except "all is well".  The real info will have to wait fore the post-surgical scans in the next few days.  I've seen other blunt head trauma's occuring in racing.  Greg Moore's fatal crash at Fontana, da Matta's F1 crash involving an animal, Surtees' fatal incident in Fw just last week and now this.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I loved "The ARt of Racing in the Rain"...It's a tear jerker though!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

All time great book!


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you see that Schumi is riding in Massa's place?  And that BMW is not racing next year!  And if I understand Renault is not racing next race.  So that means Alonso is missing his home race.  Raikkonen and Schumi on the same team this race is going to be interesting..


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> Did you see that Schumi is riding in Massa's place? And that BMW is not racing next year! And if I understand Renault is not racing next race. So that means Alonso is missing his home race. Raikkonen and Schumi on the same team this race is going to be interesting..


Yup!! Lots going on. Renault was suspended for the next race for allowing Alonso to leave his pitstop without his wheel completely attached. He radioed that he thought it was a puncture, but the the wheel came off and his race ended. Renault is appealing the penalty and the hearing will be on 8/17, decision on 8/18. I side with Renault/Alonso, but I understand the harshness of the penalty was due to the Surtee fatality in F1 Euro the week before and the freak accident involving Massa during Hungary qualifying. The organisers of the race in Valencia (the European GP) have asked the FIA to please consider the fans who want to see Alonso race.

BMW were pretty specific with their goals and time frame and didn't meet them. So, they will not enter the '10 season. From what I hear there is at least one team interested in buying them out. FOTA has offered to assist.

Although Ferrari president Luca di Montezemolo said they would consider a Massa replacement in due time (3 weeks before the next race), Schumacher's manager, Willi Weber and spokesperson denied he would sub, the announcement came quite quickly that Schumi would indeed be his replacement. I think it kind of stinks for Gene & Badoer, Ferrari's 2 test drivers (and 1st in line to cover for an unable driver), but I think they are just trying to come up with some hype and publicity for the race in Valencia. The quick decision guarantees ticket sales galore, even without home driver, Alonso. Of course now any driver currently on the grid who never raced against Schumacher is jonesing for the opportunity - then they can tell their grandkids they raced against the multi-champ.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Very cool for Sky to do these drivers get well messages:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXGBjwNyOMY


----------

